# MicroMaster Vector-PC Drive Monitor



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe hier noch einen Micro Master Vector "rumliegen".
6SE3 210-7BA40
Für den FU habe ich auch noch einen Profibus-Adapter CB15.
6SE3 290-0XX87-8PB0
Auf meinem PC ist Drive Monitor Installiert.
Jetzt wollte ich den FU mit dem PC parametrieren.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Wie stelle ich die verbindung zwischen FU und PC her 
Habe schon mehrere sachen ausprobiert:

PC über RS 232 direkt auf FU
PC-RS 232/PPI Kabel-FU
PC-USB/MPI/DP-CB15-FU
Nichts davon hat funktioniert:sb2: 

Brauche ich da irgend einen speziellen Adapter?

Gruß
Timo


----------

